# For Canadians: Sharkskin solid stain by Cloverdale paint review



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

So after hearing some bad feedback about Arboar Coat solid stain on decks, I began sourcing out new options. At the same time Cloverdale paint started soliciting me for my business.

I used Sharkskin solid stain on about 12 decks last season and so far no call backs. I used SW deckscapes on my own deck last season as well, and it is lifting all over the place. As far as I can see, the sharkskin painted decks have held up better, but I need to go check them out for closer inspection.

When comparing Sharkskin and Deckscapes I felt that deckscapes hid bare wood better than sharkskin. If I wanted to do 2 coats of sharkskin I would have to pre paint all the bare wood areas first, and then apply 2 top coats. (2.5 coats total). This was not the case with Deckscapes- so I am guessing higher solids.

I found both paints touched up well. Sharkskin is a bit cheaper, but not enough to really matter.

Anyone have else have feedback on Sharkskin, or what is your solid deck stain of choice?


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I usually use Floodpro solid stain. But Cloverdale has really expressed that sharkskin is top contender. I am planning on using it on a deck coming up in the next couple months. I wouldn't mind hearing some feedback on it as well.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I usually use Floodpro solid stain. But Cloverdale has really expressed that sharkskin is top contender. I am planning on using it on a deck coming up in the next couple months. I wouldn't mind hearing some feedback on it as well.


ok so who makes/sells Cloverdale ? :blink:


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> ok so who makes/sells Cloverdale ? :blink:


Cloverdale is a Canadian only Brand.

I did one deck last year with Sharkskin, and a fence at same house. Had used Flood on it about 5 years before that. I will need to go inspect it but we just got 27cm of snow Thursday. Ha ha, lots of freeze/thaw cycles up here!


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

HJ61 said:


> Cloverdale is a Canadian only Brand.
> 
> I did one deck last year with Sharkskin, and a fence at same house. Had used Flood on it about 5 years before that. I will need to go inspect it but we just got 27cm of snow Thursday. Ha ha, lots of freeze/thaw cycles up here!


Must be regional in West Canada only. None available here. If it is nobody knows about it.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

George Z said:


> Must be regional in West Canada only. None available here. If it is nobody knows about it.


It is developed in Cloverdale BC, a subburb in the Lower Mainland.

About a 1 hour drive from Vancouver (where I am).

That being said, the Cloverdale sales reps suggest they have some far reaching sales... so not sure.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

I like cloverdales products. Especially there waterborne varnishes.

Haven't used sharkskin. but I tell you, the last time I used arbour coat it lifted as well.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Coby...I used ArborCoat on three decks last summer. Also some thresholds, a cabin and some other exterior stuff.

One of these decks is failing the others are holding up fine except for normal dings as people shovel the snow off them. 

I did not use the two step process they promote.

I have a deck that failed using another product.

The main reason for the failures is the deck not the product and in each case the HO was notified. IE: In these cases too close to the ground and no ventilation under-nether.

I would encourage you to seek out when BM is doing one of their certification workshops as it has some helpful tips on determining when and why most decks fail. (not saying you don't know these) Also, this time round they putting contractors on their site as BM Certified Stain Installers.

Most decks fail due to how they were built and where they are located on property than the product used to protect them.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Coby...I used ArborCoat on three decks last summer. Also some thresholds, a cabin and some other exterior stuff.
> 
> One of these decks is failing the others are holding up fine except for normal dings as people shovel the snow off them.
> 
> ...


Paul, are you trying to tell me that there is not a miracle product that works in every circumstance and only fails when the home owner is ready to hire you again to refinish it?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Paul, are you trying to tell me that there is not a miracle product that works in every circumstance and only fails when the home owner is ready to hire you again to refinish it?



Sorry....you are correct....they ALL make one of those...its true - talk to the rep.:thumbsup:


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Sharkskin is a hybrid...urethane modified...


and it has very high adhesion properties.


----------



## Cherilyn Wilson (Aug 1, 2021)

Dunbar Painting said:


> So after hearing some bad feedback about Arboar Coat solid stain on decks, I began sourcing out new options. At the same time Cloverdale paint started soliciting me for my business.
> 
> I used Sharkskin solid stain on about 12 decks last season and so far no call backs. I used SW deckscapes on my own deck last season as well, and it is lifting all over the place. As far as I can see, the sharkskin painted decks have held up better, but I need to go check them out for closer inspection.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
Now that you have used Sharkskin for a while, do you still recommend it?


----------

